
Yammer Takes Top Prize At TechCrunch50  - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/10/yammer-takes-techcrunch50s-top-prize/
======
vaksel
Last year's mint was actually revolutionary, yammer seems like a twitter clone
for a small niche...is this really the best company of the thousands of start
ups that submitted? There must be really a lot of crap out there if this is
the most innovative startup

------
DabAsteroid
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=301030>

